# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  PQR pandawow

## OMENRA

Hey Guys, 

Looking for offsets for PQR 5.4.2 for PandaWow. Looking to pay for it. Msg me or add me to skype

----------


## OMENRA

still looking

----------


## wowmacro

> still looking


...u need to delete some msg.

----------


## saceralol

I also need them, thx!!!

----------


## Tosterrorer

can some one write here how to fix it

----------


## xxspokiixx

same here :/

----------


## OMENRA

Still looking

----------


## slyzone

Need working pqr for pandashan server 5.4.2 . i pay for this. send me PM.

----------


## sercankd

its not compatible with modified pandashan.wow exe, i have updated offsets but its crashing game

----------


## sercankd

nvm i got it working. 

edit: please stop spamming in my messagebox, i decide not to give away it for free.

----------


## slyzone

> nvm i got it working


someone has managed to run the pqr with pandashan

----------


## OMENRA

Can you fill us in  :Smile:

----------


## Panda-Peluche

Sure, fill us in please.

----------


## Wolfmouth

Can you send me pqr working for pandashan please ?

----------


## gyzmoo88

rename pandashan.dat to wow.exe

----------


## Wolfmouth

does not work , pqr does not find it , here is the offsets i used <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Offsets>
<CurrentWoWVersion>17688</CurrentWoWVersion>
<WoWVersionOffset>0xC7672F</WoWVersionOffset>
<PlayerName>0xEBF648</PlayerName>
<PlayerClass>0xEBF7C5</PlayerClass>
<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xBAD964</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
<GameState>0xD60B0E</GameState>
<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x5039C</Lua_DoStringAddress>
<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x41345F</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
<CVarBaseMgr>0xBA0E20</CVarBaseMgr>
<CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize>
<ObjMgr>0xEBF608</ObjMgr>
<CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr>
<ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObjAddress>0x4E3B</ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObjAddress>
<LocalGUID>0xE8</LocalGUID>
<FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject>
<NextObject>0x34</NextObject>
<Descriptors>0x4</Descriptors>
<Obj_TypeOffset>0xC</Obj_TypeOffset>
<Obj_X>0x838</Obj_X>
<Obj_TargetGUID>0x16</Obj_TargetGUID>
<ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain>
</Offsets>

----------


## slyzone

Same here, not work in pandawow, not work in pandashan

----------


## VesperCore

ThePrivateBot works well with pandashan edited executable.

Actually, I don't believe someone made PQR to works for pandashan without a little trick + recompile of the whole PQR source code.

The offsets are not all you want for that pandashan.dat (wow.exe just renamed, but dosn't matter here).

----------


## OMENRA

We need to get someone who can recompile it for it  :Frown:

----------


## VesperCore

Simply ask the owners to make a pandashan version, not that hard.

He is the only one with the full source code of his app I guess.


Edit: I have updated ThePrivateBot for PandaWoW too  :Smile:  It uses the LATEST TheNoobBot code, so it's the most updated private server bot for those.
Also fix AutoLoot on those servers where they miss the opcode for auto-loot if you mine/herb gather.

----------


## Wolfmouth

But is private bot free? or subscription?

----------


## VesperCore

> But is private bot free? or subscription?


Both, 20 minutes free relaunchable unlimited. (If you are goind to BG, well, you have 10 sec bot down before fast relaunching it if you are using the damage dealer. So it's basically free...)

Or subscription for no shutdown of the bot after 20minutes.

See a video of it in action: ThePrivateBot ? View topic - Video shows you how to quick bot on Pandashan and PandaWoW

----------


## azergod

anyone found a way to make pqr work on pandawow?

----------


## xxspokiixx

I do :3. I have a working PQR for pandawow and pandashan

----------


## azergod

so how u do it? or where u get it?

----------


## xxspokiixx

The executable for pandawow needs the correct offsets (are different from the official). Use cheatengine and other tools to extract them. (here in owned are some guides to do this).

----------


## Quesadilla

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Offsets>
    <CurrentWoWVersion>17688</CurrentWoWVersion>
    <WoWVersionOffset>0xC6652F</WoWVersionOffset>
    <PlayerName>0xEABE58</PlayerName>
    <PlayerClass>0xEABFD5</PlayerClass>
    <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xB9DC5C</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
    <GameState>0xD4D3FE</GameState>
    <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x4FE8C</Lua_DoStringAddress>
    <Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x40C6E2</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
    <CVarBaseMgr>0xB91188</CVarBaseMgr>
    <CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize>
    <ObjMgr>0xEABE18</ObjMgr>
    <CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr>
    <ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObjAddress>0x4E9C</ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObjAddress>
    <LocalGUID>0xE0</LocalGUID>
    <FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject>
    <NextObject>0x34</NextObject>
    <Descriptors>0x4</Descriptors>
    <Obj_TypeOffset>0xC</Obj_TypeOffset>
    <Obj_X>0x830</Obj_X>
    <Obj_TargetGUID>0x28</Obj_TargetGUID>
    <ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain>
</Offsets>
```

These worked last time i checked, let me know if they dont and il see if i cant fix

PQR and profiles for most classes(Mostly PVP some PVE) http://www41.zippyshare.com/v/91437900/file.html

----------


## xxspokiixx

There you go  :Big Grin: !, Quesadilla had do it for you :P... tnx Quesadilla  :Big Grin: , great work btw :P

----------


## magisti

need 5.4.8

----------


## Quesadilla

Let me know if it works  :Smile: 
Zippyshare.com - PQR 5.0.5-5.4.8.rar

----------


## lazaraslong

> Let me know if it works 
> Zippyshare.com - PQR 5.0.5-5.4.8.rar


File does not exist on this server please reupload  :Smile:

----------


## Wpegodxx

Hey brothers help me with 5.4.8 pandawow.ru . I can't find 18273 offsets plz help me!!!' At the 542 I use 17688 offsets, now idk what offsets work , because all of the 5.4.7 5.4.8 offsets not work , I don't have only 18273. Plz help

----------


## lazaraslong

> Hey brothers help me with 5.4.8 pandawow.ru . I can't find 18273 offsets plz help me!!!' At the 542 I use 17688 offsets, now idk what offsets work , because all of the 5.4.7 5.4.8 offsets not work , I don't have only 18273. Plz help




```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Offsets>
    <CurrentWoWVersion>18291</CurrentWoWVersion>
    <WoWVersionOffset>0xC7B6EF</WoWVersionOffset>
    <PlayerName>0xEC4668</PlayerName>
    <PlayerClass>0xEC47F1</PlayerClass>
    <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xBB292C</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
    <GameState>0xD65B16</GameState>
    <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x4FD26</Lua_DoStringAddress>
    <Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x4141AE</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
    <CVarBaseMgr>0xBA5DE8</CVarBaseMgr>
    <CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize>
    <ObjMgr>0xEC4140</ObjMgr>
    <CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr>
    <ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObjAddress>0x4F84</ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObjAddress>
    <LocalGUID>0xE8</LocalGUID>
    <FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject>
    <NextObject>0x34</NextObject>
    <Descriptors>0x4</Descriptors>
    <Obj_TypeOffset>0xC</Obj_TypeOffset>
    <Obj_X>0x838</Obj_X>
    <Obj_TargetGUID>0x16</Obj_TargetGUID>
    <ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain>
</Offsets>
```

*totally read that wrong sorry lol...*

----------


## Tosterrorer

its not working atm

----------


## StormGold

Try this pqr. Working for me on pandashan

PQR.rar - Speedy Share - upload your files here

----------


## lazaraslong

> Try this pqr. Working for me on pandashan
> 
> PQR.rar - Speedy Share - upload your files here


 We are looking for Pandawow not Pandashan thanks tho  :Smile:  currently pandawow is ahead of pandashan. Pandashan is at 5.4.2 ? and pandawow is at 5.4.8 we need the offsets for 5.4.8(18414) or not 5.42. (17688 )

----------


## StormGold

Oh panda wow, my bad  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wpegodxx

18273 offsets for pandawow need! ,18414 not work !!!!

----------


## Quesadilla

Zippyshare.com - PQR 5.0.5-5.4.8.rar

----------


## lazaraslong

> Zippyshare.com - PQR 5.0.5-5.4.8.rar


tyvm for the reupload works for pandawow

----------


## Numba1stunna1

if you still need the presets for PQR, I have created a offset and tested it. It works on Molten-WoW, so it should work on Pandashan. Offsets_17688.xml - Speedy Share - upload your files here

----------


## Chakal

Hi *Quesadilla* can u reupload

----------


## lazaraslong

> Hi *Quesadilla* can u reupload


PQR 5.0.5-5.4.8

----------


## Chakal

> PQR 5.0.5-5.4.8


Ty for help

----------


## Tilos

offset for 6.0.2 pls

----------


## Poper21

Can someone add offset for 5.4.1 aswell please?

----------


## krxstal

yea for AT MOP LEL

----------


## Zarhoes

> Hey Guys, 
> 
> Looking for offsets for PQR 5.4.2 for PandaWow. Looking to pay for it. Msg me or add me to skype


Why don't you just buy some hands instead? What a noob, paying for a bot on a private server, shame.

----------


## bananabomb

Looking for offsets for PQR 5.4.8 for PandaWow
they change wow.exe to pandawow.exe so need to have new off-sets.

----------

